# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  06/10/2011 - Magical Kitten tour of Ultimate Cuteness

## Flying Spaghetti Monster

This is my favourite dream that if recorded so far this year, and i was even briefly lucid! I had this dream after my first day of decent ADA practice.




my dream began with me taking a tour of this 'museum' of the worlds cutest kittens and man..my dreaming mind sure knows how to conjure up the cutest fucking kittens you have ever seen. One was pink and had was fluffy like some kind of ridiculous panda or something. it was making this ultimately 'cute' noise, almost sounded like a bird cooing. im not obsessed with kittens or anything but i was definately impressed 

anyway..
after i was done checking out these kittens i had to go pay. i go up to the counter and the receptionist tells me the kitten tour was $30 and there was some kind of levy that was another $600. i was obviously outraged and i swore and yelled. at this point i notice a middle aged women beside me having a laugh because i'd obviously just gone looking at kittens by myself. i knew it was legitimately funny but seeing her laughing up made me even angrier. i demanded to see some paperwork and they presented this document which i had supposedly signed. i read it thoroughly (i dont recall the text scrambling or anything, it all seems pretty legible at the time) and noticed the $600 only covered 'products'. i argued that the kitten tour was a service and not a product and managed to get out of the levy. 

soooo.. while this is happening i notice another man who was outside the building (who looked a lot like my boss) was also having a laugh at my situation. for some reason i feel like the best way to get back at the asshole is to point at him and laugh hysterically. his face suddenly turned into the most horrible scowl i could imagine. i am immediately struck by fear and i realise hes going to probably kill me. i look away and then back at him, but hes gone! shitty fuck shit where could he be?!?!?! I see him running (particularly fast and furiously) through the door coming after me. i sprint off knowing that if he gets me im screwed. then suddenly, thanks to my ADA practice (first day of ADA practice too) the day before, i become aware i am dreaming and some of the fear subsides. i think about the situation and know i shouldn't be afraid but because the situation is hectic i can't seem to stabilise, clarify or steer the dream. i end up just running a little more and then the dream faded

overall a very memorable dream but in retrospect i should've stabilized it as soon i became lucid. oh well, lesson learned!

Magical Kitten Tour of Ultimate Cuteness!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Xaqaria

Technically you are supposed to have a link to the dream journal entry containing your dream but I had to approve this ridiculous dream. If you could put a link in to your DJ that would be great.

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

i tried to but it said i can't edit so long after posting. 
heres a DJ link:    ~DJ link~  ::D:

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I remember reading this one when you posted it, and I just got really confused thinking I was having massive dejavu!  :tongue2:  Great dream

----------


## dakotahnok

*I love dreams like this. They are so crazy. (Although i cant say i have any quit like this)*

----------

